# Timber holes



## SeaFox256cc (Aug 8, 2016)

Got out to the timber holes last Thursday while my dad was in town. Caught a couple bonito and a king on the ride out, then hooked and released a bunch of healthy red snapper, including one that either ties or breaks the record for my personal best. Caught another shark this trip out there, about 5-6 feet long. I don't know if it was a mako or what, but it was a fun, quick fight. Ran out to the SW edge and had sonar issues again. Didn't come home with a whole lot to eat, just three white snapper and a mingo. I think the head boats got out there and cleaned the place out before we got there. Getting some repairs done to the boat this week before we head out again.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool pics capt!


----------



## SeaFox256cc (Aug 8, 2016)

I better mention this before the debate starts... I understand they are in fact grunts, not white snapper. Ha!


----------



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

You should get that sonar looked at..... Looks like a great trip with your dad


----------



## SeaFox256cc (Aug 8, 2016)

ronnied78 said:


> You should get that sonar looked at..... Looks like a great trip with your dad


Thanks buddy! It was a great trip. The co-owner of my boat needs to get his act together so we don't miss anymore fishing opportunities.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Are the timber holes in state waters?
How far from Pensacola Pass?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

They are not in state waters


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice fish!


----------

